# Exercise requirements



## Jen P (4 mo ago)

Hi all! 

After about 10 years of waiting I am finally in a position to get a dog! Previously working commitments meant that this was unfeasible, but I am now going to be working permanently from home full time. 

From the breeds I've considered so far Vizslas are coming out on top but I would just like a bit of input on their exercise needs. All sources state that they have high exercise needs but this is quite vague, so it would be helpful to get some honest, real-world advice before I commit to this breed. 

So, how much exercise do you give your adult Vizslas please? And what sort of activity? 

Thanks!


----------



## Young_vizsla_owner (Dec 15, 2021)

My Vizsla just turned 1 years old. He gets a morning walk 5-10 min before work, a 4pm walk right after work 10-15 min, and at least another 15-25 min of off leash walking/ball chasing.

Be ready for at least 30min to an hour a day of exercise. Every 2-3 days we try and take him to the dog park to socialize and get real runs in with other dogs

A bored and energetic Vizsla WILL let you know when they are bored and want to play/exercise.
———————————————————————
On rainy days/days where I can’t fit all those walks in I make sure to play with him indoors. Fetch, find the treat, command work, tug o war.

HOPE THAT GIVES YOU A GOOD IDEA🙂👍🏻


----------



## DrogoNevets (5 mo ago)

We were told 2-3 hours a day of exercise and/or mental stimulation for an adult. There is a rule of thumb though that its 5mins per every full month of their life. So at 13.5 weeks, thats 3 whole months = 15mins exercise at a time per day.

Our 13.5 week old V gets 2x 15min on leash walk, 1 at 06.00 and one around 18.30, and a 20-30 min long line in the park. This usually consists of me and/or my wife standing virtaully still and just letting her run off and be a dog, and maybe throwing a ball for her now and again. The long line in my mind is more mental stimulation than exercise, as she doesnt really charge about but sniff at everything and interacts/watches with the other dogs/people. This tires her out more than running around like a dog possesed.

That thrown in with some mental enrichment, training, and play at home spread through out the day leads to a puppy that isnt too crazy 80% of the time (Zoomies still happen obviously, but not too often and are usually done with a few minutes, and she occupies her self for a few hours a day, so no idea what happens in those time periods as I am working upstairs)


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Jen P

A lot depends on the dog, and it's age. The other side of the coin is that, as with any athlete, the better shape they are in, the longer they can go, and the more they can take. 
When they're young they have a lot of "undisciplined energy". In other words they just run to run. As they get older they learn to pace it out better, but they can go longer.
My dogs have been my constant training companions my adult life. I was a bicycle racer, road, but MTN biked to keep in shape. I also did triathlons for fun. My dogs through the years have been conditioned to be able to run 15-20 miles through the woods in the cool of the morning, at bicycling speeds, and they still had energy to blow off in the afternoon. But!!! they could not do this everyday, so just as with human athletes, they had hard days, and easy days.
Finn, my current Vizsla, is a a three year old neutered male. He can easily go for three hours at a whack as long as the day is cooler. Hot days, 80+, or direct sun, and I limit him to maybe an hour and a half, but ensure he has plenty of access to water and shade. I routinely carry two liters of water and refrigerated chicken/beef and rice balls for the dog.whenever we're out. I always have water, with me for the dogs.
Finn is kept in shape for hunting season. That's his purpose, and his job. I "let him go" for a few months when the temps are in the high 80's to high 90's, but I keep the activity lower, or we're in the water.
The best way to exercise a Vizsla, is also the easiest way. Find a big area, and let them go. They'll do the rest for you. For every mile I walk, Finn is probably running three. He never stops moving.
Bottom line, an adult Vizsla, in good shape, on a nice day, can easily go for 3-6 hours.


----------



## Dan_A (Jan 19, 2021)

Can't emphasize having a situation where you can allow them off-leash "exploration" while you walk/run/etc around in a natural setting. Field/grass/woods type environ. I believe they need to feel as if they are being used for what they were bred for, being a versitile hunting companion. As long as you can simulate that , by letting them off leash explore/point/chase, etc all good. Of course it takes work up front to teach them off leash rules,etc. Plenty on this board about that.


----------



## Jeep (Dec 6, 2021)

Jen P said:


> Hi all!
> 
> After about 10 years of waiting I am finally in a position to get a dog! Previously working commitments meant that this was unfeasible, but I am now going to be working permanently from home full time.
> 
> ...


I have had Vizslas for years. Yes they like/need to run. I have taken all of my Vizslas to dogpark at least everyother day.


----------



## austin.james.1979 (12 mo ago)

Zumi is 13 months old. I got her when she was 13 weeks. When she was young, 2-3 walks a day plus some inside play was enough. Somewhere around 5 or 6 months she needed more. Now, I aim for 60 minutes of running per day. That means she is outside with me for about 90 minutes per day. Some of that is in the morning, some in the evening.

The bigger commitment that I have found is the attention they require. You can't just take your dog out, let them run, and then ignore them while you work. They need attention from their owners constantly. Zumi knows when I'm distracted by tv, work, or something else. She lets me know when she wants my focus on her.

Keep reading this forum. You will find great info about how their sleep habits change over time, how your emotional state and fortitude change, and how rewarding it can be.


----------

